# Group therapy Vs Individual therapy



## kos (May 19, 2009)

I have to choose between these two and I'm not sure what's best for me. On one hand group therapy seems like it would be more productive because there's a support system there and I would be constantly exposed to what I'm use to avoiding (people). Individual therapy however, gives me a chance to work one on one with a professional so she can give me direct feed back which would be helpful. She wants me to keep a journal of my thoughts between visits. I think this method would be easier to kind of take a back seat and go at my own pace or in some cases not try at all. I can't make up my mind. 

Has anyone had experience with the both therapies? Which one did you like better?


----------



## user12345 (Jan 10, 2012)

CBT and recording your journals isn't really the type of therapy that can take a backseat. You will be doing a LOT of homework and exposure work, and the sessions will be limited to about 20. The point is to teach you the skills of how to be your own therapist, and then they send you off on your way to cope with it yourself. Generally it also costs more. 

However, working one on one with a therapist is good because they can explore your issues more in depth, you can ask direct questions and get immediate and direct feedback. You could probably say intimate details about yourself more easily, and get more support that way. 

Group therapy is more relaxed. You will meet people who are going through the same stuff as you, and you will probably make friends. You will have support any time of the day or night, whereas with a therapist it is restricted. The best way to overcome SA is through exposure. Repeated exposure. There is less likely to be homework and with this you can take the backseat. Also, you get to learn about other coping mechanisms and how othr people deal with their anxiety. 

However you must be prepared to open up eventually. You might not like the people in your group, but this is part of learning how to interact. You will grow comfortable with these people and they will become close to you. 

My best suggestion is to do both. You can do CBT with a therapist, and between sessions find an anxiety group. You get the best of both worlds. Since therapy is limited to about 20 sessions, having a group that you can talk to even once the sessions end is important. It also means you get more support during the week, and more exposure. You can also talk about any anxiety provoking experiences that happened at group. 

Alternatively, try seeing a therapist first, and once that is over go to a group. 

But if you want one or the other, I would say go to group for anxiety. But mainly for anxiety. Depression etc is better one-on-one. 

You could try group (but make sure you try it for at least 4 sessions) and if it isn't working for you then you can decide to see a therapist. 

Some therapists run one-on -one sessions but also lead group therapy during the week. This way you can see the same therapist, and use the same styles, but also get to work with people who have the same mindset and realise you aren't alone. 

Ultimately the decision is up to you and which you think will benefit you more, depending on the issues you have. Do not choose the easier or more comfortable option - choose an option that will challenge you and help you to grow. 

Remember that you can always switch if it isn't working, but give it a good go and see what happens. They both have pros and cons, but any type of therapy is a good step. 

Good luck!!

Sorry I didn't realise how long my post was...


----------

